# Problema con conky y wget en gentoo

## Alberto.A

Hola amigos! soy un ex-user de gentoo y he vuelto a mis andadas, dicho esto al turrón.

Estoy intentando poner la ip pública en conky con un script en bash que es el siguiente:

```
#!/bin/bash

wget http://checkip.dyndns.org/ -q -O - |

grep -Eo '\<[[:digit:]]{1,3}(\.[[:digit:]]{1,3}){3}\>'

```

El script funciona a la perfección, el problema viene que me hace "salida a un archivo de log" y cada vez que se ejecuta me salta lo siguiente:

Redirecting output to “wget-log.5”. Y así sucesivamente 

Mi pregunta es.. ¿Cómo hago para que no me cree ese archivo de log?

Muchísimas gracias. 

Saludos.

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba con esta opción de configuración de conky:

```
out_to_x="no"
```

Quizá el archivo se siga creando pero no debería verse ninguna advertencia en las X.

https://github.com/brndnmtthws/conky/wiki/Configuration-Settings#configuration-settings

----------

## Alberto.A

Hola y gracias por tu respuesta. 

Si añado ese código conky ni si quiera se ejecuta, de todas formas no creo que sea un problema de conky.

Ya que si ejecuto el script en bash manualmente también me crea archivo de log.

Yo más bien estaba pensando en alguna opción de los USE o del kernel o alguna hostia. No lo sé.

Parece una tontería pero es que cada vez que el pequeño script se ejecuta en conky me crea archivos en plan wegt.1.log wget2.log .. etc etc.

----------

## Stolz

Hay una opción para indicar el fichero de log de wget. Puedes intentar indicando /dev/null

```
wget ...  -o /dev/null ...
```

----------

## Alberto.A

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Hay una opción para indicar el fichero de log de wget. Puedes intentar indicando /dev/null
> 
> ```
> wget ...  -o /dev/null ...
> ```
> ...

 

Finalmente lo conseguí con la salida -o y lo mandé a archivos temporales con un solo archivo, para los scripts de gmail más de lo mismo.

Muchísimas gracias  :Smile: 

----------

## upszot

Hola...

 no te compliques con wget... usa curl... (cada herramienta para su fin)

agrega en la configuracion de conky lo siguiente

```
${exec curl -s www.icanhazip.com}
```

y listo

saludos

----------

## Alberto.A

 *upszot wrote:*   

> Hola...
> 
>  no te compliques con wget... usa curl... (cada herramienta para su fin)
> 
> agrega en la configuracion de conky lo siguiente
> ...

 

Salu2, así lo hice con la ip externa, pero también tenia el pequeño script en gmail para conky que me salía a log también.. ya pude solucionarlo.

Muchísimas gracias  :Wink: 

----------

